# Solution for tubes slipping out of Chinese slingshot ring slots



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

When I replaced the heavier, thicker tubes of my Dankung Cougar with smaller diameter 1745s, I noticed a tendency for the tubes to slip out of the slots in the rings.

My solution is as follows: to fill in the slots, I just took a piece (for each slot) of old tubing, stretched it, and while it was stretched shoved it into the slot, then let go to allow the tube to expand in the slot, filling it up.

Then I trimmed each one. The nice thing about this is that I can still remove my bands in the usual way, they'll simply push the slot fillers away.

See the purdy image...

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

That's a brilliant idea. As I have rant before, this design flaw is present on a few dankungs and it get on me nerves when this happens.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> That's a brilliant idea. As I have rant before, this design flaw is present on a few dankungs and it get on me nerves when this happens.


Many thanks for your astute assessment of my cranial capacity : )

Now, all you rubberneckers may refer to this particular "THWACK!'s tip of the tongue" as "THWACK!'s Wedgie", for indeed, it is a wedgie, filling the crack :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Best2U,

Mike


----------

